# Frank Schaeffer and his worldview



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 5, 2015)

Does anyone know where Frank Schaeffer is these days? Some years ago he dogmatically defended Eastern Orthodoxy. Now he has written a book "Why I am an Atheist who believes in God". Does this mean he has now abandoned Eastern Orthodoxy?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 5, 2015)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Does anyone know where Frank Schaeffer is these days? Some years ago he dogmatically defended Eastern Orthodoxy. Now he has written a book "Why I am an Atheist who believes in God". Does this mean he has now abandoned Eastern Orthodoxy?



Yes. He has abandoned any form of theism. He said he will still attend an EO service every now and then because it's hip or something.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 5, 2015)

And he has become a vociferous opponent of faith in Christ. Not all the children of the elect are elect—though his life is not over and there is still hope.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 6, 2015)

I see two tragic ironies here. Firstly he defended the Eastern Orthodox church some 15 or so years ago that it was a 'solid' form of Christianity. Now this church appears not to have kept him. Also, his father had a ministry to young people who were tending to abandon Christianity. But his son has done the same.

The lesson surely is that we all live by grace.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 6, 2015)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I see two tragic ironies here. Firstly he defended the Eastern Orthodox church some 15 or so years ago that it was a 'solid' form of Christianity. Now this church appears not to have kept him. Also, his father had a ministry to young people who were tending to abandon Christianity. But his son has done the same.
> 
> The lesson surely is that we all live by grace.



I looked into EO for quite a while and one of the narratives I found was that the "West" was the worst thing to ever happen to humanity. A lot of convertskii leave their evangelical roots for EO because they are "tired of the culture wars" and want an option that America can't offer.

True, EO churches aren't as political as the Christian Right, they aren't liberal. (Well, the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese is pretty liberal on pro-abortion politicians--there is a reason for that). Doctrinally, they are quite conservative. Frankie found that out.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2015)

And the version of EO in the West (especially America) is not the EO of the Eastern Bloc.


----------

